# Estação Meteorológica de Montemor



## trepkos (9 Mar 2010 às 13:53)

Pois bem, depois de adquirido o material ao Luís Salvador vou começar a montar, mas a montagem ainda vai demorar algum tempo.

A estação é uma Oregon WMR 968.

Vou colocar fotos, agora na fase iniciar e conforme o projecto for avançando.

A estação.





O local onde a estação vai ficar montada, o cata-vento vai ficar mais alto que o telhado do barracão.





Os furos já feitos.





Entretanto hoje já chegou a barra para montar a estação, tem três metros, hoje ao fim da tarde deve ser montada, no entanto falta o RS que vou comprar da davis e ligar ao PC para debitar dados que ainda vai levar mais algum tempo. 

Conforme o projecto for avançando vou colocando mais fotos.


----------



## trepkos (9 Mar 2010 às 14:02)

A estação ficará localizada no centro de Montemor, mais ou menos a 200 metros de altitude, perto do cemitério.

Aqui fica a zona onde a estação vai ficar colocada.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 14:05)

Quem vai ganhar com esta estação são os donos das piscinas, tão perto que estão, sabe-se sempre se vale a pena ou não da lá um salto.


----------



## trepkos (9 Mar 2010 às 14:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Quem vai ganhar com esta estação são os donos das piscinas, tão perto que estão, sabe-se sempre se vale a pena ou não da lá um salto.



As piscinas são municipais 

Não me tinha lembrado disso, mas podem ganhar uma grande ajuda sim senhora. heheh.

Mais logo devo ir ao telhado e vou colocar fotos do local onde será instalado o pluviometro.


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 14:10)

Olha ali o telhado da antiga Rodoviária Nacional! Tantas horinhas que lá passei, quando grande parte da minha vida era passada em expressos!  É mesmo pertinho de ti! 

Parabéns pela magnifica aquisição!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2010 às 19:51)

Parabéns pela aquisição.

Fico muito contente por haver uma estação nessa região tão desprovida de informação meteorológica amadora.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Mar 2010 às 10:38)

Onde andam as fotos, ou parou a montagem da mesma


----------

